# South African School Calendar



## sylvia (May 6, 2016)

Hi, does anyone know where to find the 2017 SA school calendar? I want to request the best weeks for my deposit. I know I can't get a prime week, but some of the red weeks seem to be worth more than others. Thanks.


----------



## philemer (May 7, 2016)

sylvia said:


> Hi, does anyone know where to find the 2017 SA school calendar? I want to request the best weeks for my deposit. I know I can't get a prime week, but some of the red weeks seem to be worth more than others. Thanks.



Email someone at your resort and they will send you a calendar. Each area, I think,  will have their own calendar. What is the *name of your resort*? Is your week "flexi" or fixed?  Red/white/prime/high?

I deposit my Dik. weeks with TPI because they treat all weeks the same. If I dep. my 2BR I can grab any 2BR that is available.


----------

